# Metabolism of meds



## nodakmom (Oct 15, 2011)

I've got a typical head cold with the stuffy/runny nose, cough, phlegm (ick). I've been pushing through without meds until last night, I needed some cough medicine to sleep. Today at work I took 2 Alka Seltzer Cold & Cough liquigels and I now feel like I've taken some hydrocodone. I don't remember reacting to cold meds this strongly before. I feel loopy and tired. Is it a possibility that not having a thyroid anymore that my body metabolises medicine differently?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nodakmom said:


> I've got a typical head cold with the stuffy/runny nose, cough, phlegm (ick). I've been pushing through without meds until last night, I needed some cough medicine to sleep. Today at work I took 2 Alka Seltzer Cold & Cough liquigels and I now feel like I've taken some hydrocodone. I don't remember reacting to cold meds this strongly before. I feel loopy and tired. Is it a possibility that not having a thyroid anymore that my body metabolises medicine differently?


Absolutely!! Most OTC meds do have warnings re thyroid disease. The only thing I personally have ever been able to take is Guifenisen which is an expectorant only.

Be very careful what you take.

Chicken soup, Vick's on the chest, plenty of fluids and if it goes into your chest, see your doctor.

Bless your heart! Get better soon and let us know how you are doing.


----------

